# OBDI to OBDII VR6 corrado swap: Any pitfalls, tips?



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Seems like it should be pretty straightforward.
Anyone done it and have any insight?


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: OBDI to OBDII VR6 corrado swap: Any pitfalls, tips? (joezeeuw)*

yes, good question, i would also love to know. i have a 93 dizzy vr6 with 5speed, and have a 96 passat auto vr6 obd2 that i want to swap into the corrado with gremlins. thanks guys...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: OBDI to OBDII VR6 corrado swap: Any pitfalls, tips? (joezeeuw)*

The Corrado has a separate engine and lighting wiring harness, the MK3 does not. You can either use the whole Mk3 harness and splice in the lighting ends, OR you can split the engine portion out of the Mk3 harness and just use that. Neither are particularly hard, just time consuming.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: OBDI to OBDII VR6 corrado swap: Any pitfalls, tips? (need_a_VR6)*

If you have a B4 Passat as a donor it is a snap, here's one done to a 1994 coil-pack VR6.... OBD-II Corrado. The Passat's wiring is almost dead on and when I swapped OBD-II into my Corrado it fit like it was made to be there. This thread is for the coil-pack cars but the distributor cars are very similar other than the upper timing cover. There is a thread in the Corrado forum on Vortex that goes over the distributor OBD-II swap you just have to search for it.


----------



## angelod307 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: OBDI to OBDII VR6 corrado swap: Any pitfalls, tips? (AbsoluteNovice)*

nice, thanks


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: OBDI to OBDII VR6 corrado swap: Any pitfalls, tips? (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbsoluteNovice* »_If you have a B4 Passat as a donor it is a snap, here's one done to a 1994 coil-pack VR6.... OBD-II Corrado. The Passat's wiring is almost dead on and when I swapped OBD-II into my Corrado it fit like it was made to be there. This thread is for the coil-pack cars but the distributor cars are very similar other than the upper timing cover. There is a thread in the Corrado forum on Vortex that goes over the distributor OBD-II swap you just have to search for it.


The CCC write up is good. Also, for distributer cars here's a good write up from a buddy in NM:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3934082


_Modified by corrado-correr at 11:27 AM 11-17-2008_


----------

